# Setting up Umbrella lighting?



## Vuyo (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm still a newbie, I need some help here please once again :smooch:

I own a Canon 450D and a Canon 430EX II. I want to use the flash off-camera. At this point with my limited budged my plan is to buy an umbrella (shoot-through & reflective), light/flash stand, ... flash triggers (this is the confusing part for me)

Can someone please, kindly explain to me in detail if this is possible for the equipment I have and how to set it up. I have been reading so much and it all became too confusing. I don't want to buy something that won't work. 

Can I or can I not use the wireless trigger option? 

I would really appreciate your help

Thanks
Vuyo


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes you can use trigger but I would suggest avoiding wireless as you are limited to line of sight. Radio is a better option imho. 

Just make sure when purchasing if its not canon you will need to ensure the remote is compatible.

If you don't want to buy a trigger you can set your flash-gun to slave and use the in-built flash on your camera to fire the flashgun. but again you need to have the sensor in a position to pick-up the flash from camera. It's not always reliable, depends on the ambient light.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You can fire the flash using a wireless trigger like this one on eBay

The Youngnuo is a good make - I have a remote wireless camera trigger and am thinking of getting the flash trigger too - Just make sure to get the version that suites your camera.

Alternatively you can use an off camera flash extension cord. Using Canon branded, they are quite expensive, but do an eBay search, you will find several third party curly cords at a very reasonable price


----------



## Vuyo (Nov 9, 2010)

Mack and Donald, thank you so much for taking time out to respond. The info really helps. I'll find out from the supplier about compatibility since I'm not planning to buy Canon branded.

Thanks again!


----------

